# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: پرینت صفحه به صورت A5

## arty125

دوستان عزیز من یه صفحه وب دارم که اطلاعات اون در اندازه یه صفحه A5 هست که تو یه Table نمایش داده شده. حالا می خوام این اطلاعات رو به همون اندازه A5 پرینت بگیرم. از کد زیر استفاده کردم و مشکل پرینت گرفتن من و حل کرده ولی مشکل اینجاست که این کد اطلاعات رو به اندازه یه صفحه A4 تبدیل می کنه بعد پرینت می گیره. چطوری می تونم کد رو طوری تغییر بدم که کل صفحه با همون اندازه و به صورت A5 پرینت گرفته بشه؟
با تشکر از شما.

کدی که استفاده کردم به صورت زیر هست : 

<script type="text/javascript">
    function printDiv() {
        var divToPrint2 = document.getElementById('divToPrint');
        var newWin = window.open('');
        newWin.document.open();
        newWin.document.write('<html><body onload="window.print()">' + divToPrint2.innerHTML + '</body></html>');
        newWin.document.close();
        setTimeout(function () { newWin.close(); }, 10);
    }
</script>


  <input name="print" type="button" value="print" onclick="printDiv()"
style="width: 122px; font-family: Tahoma; font-size: small;"/>

----------


## AMIBCT

جاوااسكريپت و CSS قابليت‌هايي براي چاپ دارن
ولي مرورگرها از اونا به درستي پشتيباني نمي‌كنن

براي چاپ بهتره اطلاعات رو در سمت سرور به pdf تبديل كنيد و بعد اون رو چاپ كنيد

----------

